# How Do I compete??



## ffmedjoe (Feb 12, 2014)

So I went and bought another plow the other day because I'm sick of using my tractor to clean off my driveway. The last time I did it, it was -20. I had a snow plow business for 5 years when I was younger and I think next year I'm going to try to get back in it. The local guys that are around here charge about $15-$20 per driveway. My driveway is about 250ft long by about 30ft wide. Years ago i would charge $35-$45 for this kind of driveway. They are guys who own other businesses, one owns a local feed mill and the other owns the local repair shop. So plowing is something they do for "fun." My question is how on earth is someone supposed to compete with this? The only thing i can offer is that they don't plow overnights and it's hard to get them to come out on the weekends. Or do I drive to a different town about 15 min away?

Any thoughts?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Don't do it. Jmo.


----------



## MR. Elite (Nov 24, 2012)

well, considering the fact that the other guys don't do overnights or weekends…. Then U advertising that U can have there drive or lot done anytime 24-7, should b all U need..?? But then again, depending on Ur demographic in Ur area, maybe some of those custy's jus don't care when it gets cleared??? 
Kinda had 2 say without a lil more info of input??


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

All it takes is for one good winter like we are having this year. There are more 15 to 20 dollar driveway guys around here than I care to think about, but my minimum is 35 dollars. With the big winter my phone is ringing off the hook, cause their guy can't make it, or doesn't know where else he can stack snow, or is just flat broken down again for the 3rd time this week.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

$35-$45 for that size of a driveway is dirt cheap! I can get $95+ for that size. I wouldn't get back into it with those prices, There is no money in it.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Glenn Lawn Care;1761025 said:


> $35-$45 for that size of a driveway is dirt cheap! I can get $95+ for that size. I wouldn't get back into it with those prices, There is no money in it.


Correct!....


----------



## Cbsnow (Feb 22, 2014)

Glenn Lawn Care;1761025 said:


> $35-$45 for that size of a driveway is dirt cheap! I can get $95+ for that size. I wouldn't get back into it with those prices, There is no money in it.


Exactly....you are trying to make money right! There will always be someone that is cheaper out there. I just wish the customers that want those prices well and move on.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

should have bought a cab for the tractor!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

you don't compete with them ,you go out and get your own stuff and pump up the benefits of your company.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Your name has me wondering, are you a full time FF? That is tough for a one man show, but it's something I have worked hard to negotiate


----------



## ffmedjoe (Feb 12, 2014)

YardMedic;1769147 said:


> Your name has me wondering, are you a full time FF? That is tough for a one man show, but it's something I have worked hard to negotiate


PT FF full time Medic. It can be a chore, but i have enough time off that i can juggle. I did, up until last year work 48 at the firehouse and the other 60-70 hrs a week on our dairy farm.... so it will almost be like taking a vacation!!


----------



## ffmedjoe (Feb 12, 2014)

Plus..... I'm the boss where i work so last week when it snowed.... cough cough.. I'm sick


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

ffmedjoe;1769156 said:


> Plus..... I'm the boss where i work so last week when it snowed.... cough cough.. I'm sick


Yeah well remember that if the powers that be know what you do outside, it may not take too long to have misuse of sick time!


----------



## ffmedjoe (Feb 12, 2014)

YardMedic;1769177 said:


> Yeah well remember that if the powers that be know what you do outside, it may not take too long to have misuse of sick time!


With the company I work for..... My sick time is the least of their worries!


----------

